# Achtung Webspacepower



## fragemann (26. Mai 2003)

inspiriert durch den Thread von Kind der Sonne möchte ich nun auch mal etwas in die Runde werfen.

Es geht um den Reseller Webspacepower Inhaber Rene Klette in Berlin.

Eine Kundin meinerseits hatte dort ein Webpaket mit 2 Domains gemietet.
Dieses funktionierte genau 2 Tage, dann ging nichts mehr.
Nach kurzem Blick in einige Boards im Netz war alles klar.

Dieser gewisse Rene Klette hat sich mit der bisher eingetriebenen Kohle (Zahlung immer 12 Monate im voraus) abgesetzt und war nicht mehr zu erreichen.

Die Kundin fand sich damit ab und wollte zu einem anderen Provider umziehen.

Jetzt kommt der Hammer:
Der gewisse Rene Klette hat doch tatsächlich den KK-Antrag abgelehnt!
Jetzt meldet er sich auf einmal wieder !?
Die Domain dieser Frau ist dringend notwendig, da Sie schon Briefpapier, Aufkleber, usw. etc. speziell darauf anfertigen hat lassen.

Weiss jemand die Rechtslage dazu?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (26. Mai 2003)

Hi,

soweit ich weiss muss der alte Provider deswegen einem Domainumzug zustimmen, weil sonst ja jeder sich irgendeine Domain nehmen könnte. Ist also zum Schutz des Kunden. (ich denke mal, dass evtl. das "überhaupt nicht mehr melden" als "nicht zustimmen" interpretiert wird.)

Aus den Richtlinien der denic geht dann auch hervor:


> §6 ISP-Wechsel und Domain-Übertragung
> (1) Bei Beendigung des ISP-Vertrags mit anschließender Selbstverwaltung durch den Kunden oder bei ISP-Wechsel gibt der Kunde selbst oder durch den neuen ISP den Auftrag, die Domain umzuregistrieren. Die DENIC nimmt die Umregistrierung vor, wenn der alte ISP der Freigabe nicht widerspricht oder der DENIC der Umregistrierungsauftrag des Kunden vorliegt.



Ich würde also mal sagen: wende dich an die Denic !!!

http://www.denic.de


Dunsti


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

die Denic-Mitglieder sind vertraglich _verpflichtet_ dem Wunsch des Admin-Cs nachzukommen.
Frage einfach deinen neuen Hoster, bei welchem Denic-Mitglied dein alter Provider die Domain registriert hat und schildere ihm den Vorgang.
Musst noch 1-2 Zettel unterschreiben und sollte die Sache erledigt sein.

Hier (http://www.webhostlist.de) solltest du auch einen neuen Provider finden.


----------



## fragemann (27. Mai 2003)

thx a lot!


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Hallo,
> 
> die Denic-Mitglieder sind vertraglich _verpflichtet_ dem Wunsch des Admin-Cs nachzukommen.
> ...





voraussetzung dafür ist aber das die kundin auch tatsächlich als domaininhaberin eingetragen ist. der provider könnte sich doch eigentlich selbst als inhaber eintragen?


----------



## fragemann (4. Juni 2003)

oh auch ein Zwilling was? 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

jo das stimmt.

Der Provider hat sich als Tech-Admin C eingetragen.
Wenn er sich als Admin-C einträgt, hätte die Kundin wohl auch keine Chance mehr auf Ihre Domain.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Juni 2003)

Keine Chance würde ich nicht sagen - aber auf jeden Fall würde es sehr, sehr lange dauern.

Sie müsste anhand von Faxen / Auftragsbestätigungen belegen, dass sie die Firma beauftragt hat, usw.


----------

